# Central Termica Power Station, Alcudia, Mallorca



## HowAboutNo (Jul 21, 2011)

Brief history of the place stolen from here

This coal-fired power station is one of the most important examples of industrial architecture for this area. Inaugurated by general Franco in 1957 and built according to a design by the Spanish architect Molezun. It was not located by the sea because of the views, but because the coal shipments arrived by sea. This site has an area of 53000 m2. 

For more than 10 years the power station and its surroundings are abandoned and slowly falling into decay. The two tall and impressive chimneys rise above the bay and have become a common reference to the landscape of the bay.

There is talk of it being turned into a gallery space or some sort of shared space - http://www.ahasociados.com/en/projects/competitions/power-station-in-alcudia/






1​
I did this site over the course of 2 days (well, only two buildings amongst at least 10 that looked accessible) Got caught within 10 minutes walking the perimeter fences the first day by security but stuck around figuring out their movements and how I'd get in when I returned. All I can say is "gotta love them Siesta's" with regards to access  My first AND HOPEFULLY LAST explore in shorts and a t-shirt and 34 degrees of heat. . . it's no fun sweating so much you can't see  All in all I only spent just over an hour in the main large building, there are at least 10 other buildings on site but doubt they have much to rival the biggest building, lots of rooms still bolted tight shut within it and I barely touched the surface.





2​
The two towers are visible from many other points of the island and are huge, that's the start of the port in the picture above.





3​




4​




5​




6​




7​




8​




9​




10​




11​




12​Oh to have had a crowbar with me to open this seemingly unopened chest! It was easily 10 metres across.





13​




14​




15​




16​




17​The two dome shapes in the background are the Repsol depot (petrol and gas supplies I believe) 





18​




19​




20​




21​




22​




23​




24​




25​




26​




27​


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks a good explore.

I would stick to not taking a crowbar exploring though!


----------



## plums (Jul 21, 2011)

great set of photos there!


----------



## HowAboutNo (Jul 21, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> I would stick to not taking a crowbar exploring though!



Yeah that's a good bit of advice right there  

Cheers for the comments.


----------



## Raggy (Jul 21, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## chizyramone (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow!!

Nice one


----------

